# TipToeing into the world of Pen Turning



## BarbS (May 4, 2012)

I've collected all the appurtenances and fol-de-rol that goes with pen turning, including a great selection of blanks from the Pen Turners Box Pass, so before I jumped in and ruined the expensive Snakewood blank I have, I tried these, of Orchard Cherry, Apricot and an IPad stylus of Apple wood. I can tell, I'm going to be hooked on this new thing now!

[attachment=5166]


----------



## davidgiul (May 4, 2012)

BarbS said:


> I've collected all the appurtenances and fol-de-rol that goes with pen turning, including a great selection of blanks from the Pen Turners Box Pass, so before I jumped in and ruined the expensive Snakewood blank I have, I tried these, of Orchard Cherry, Apricot and an IPad stylus of Apple wood. I can tell, I'm going to be hooked on this new thing now!



:morning1: Snakewood. That is one pricey little blank. I look forward to the finished product. If they look anything like what you have posted, I am sure it will be beautiful


----------



## EricJS (May 4, 2012)

Very beautiful! Go ahead & jump right in. It's really hard to mess up a pen blank after completing so many beautiful & complex turnings!


----------



## Final Strut (May 4, 2012)

Very nice work. 

Pen turning is highly addictive. I started about 8 months ago as a way to use up some of my not so scrap from call making and I think I have turned in the nieghborhood of 80 ish pens and pencils sinse then.


----------



## BarbS (May 4, 2012)

EricJS said:


> Very beautiful! Go ahead & jump right in. It's really hard to mess up a pen blank after completing so many beautiful & complex turnings!



Well, I discovered one may Think they're a turner, but can still mess up drilling a long blank. I didn't heed advice and drilled straight through three inches of an apple blank instead of stopping to clear out chips, and got a slap down right quick. Must learn to be more patient and do it right! G-o S-l-o-w, Barb.


----------



## EricJS (May 4, 2012)

BarbS said:


> EricJS said:
> 
> 
> > Very beautiful! Go ahead & jump right in. It's really hard to mess up a pen blank after completing so many beautiful & complex turnings!
> ...



Ha Ha, I forgot to mention that. I haven'd destroyed a pen blank beyond repair on a lathe, but I blew out a nice cocobolo blank drilling it!

I drill on the lathe now & I have better control and better centering. Many blanks will crack when the drill bit makes the exit, so when drilling some woods I stop just short of exiting & cut off the excess.:i_dunno:


----------



## arkie (May 4, 2012)

Snakewood has a terrible reputation for splitting after the pen is complete. Consider drilling it, letting it sit for a month or two, then re-drilling it before you glue in the tubes.


----------



## BarbS (May 4, 2012)

arkie said:


> Snakewood has a terrible reputation for splitting after the pen is complete. Consider drilling it, letting it sit for a month or two, then re-drilling it before you glue in the tubes.



Really? Hmm. If it moves, won't re-drilling it after a month mean the drilled hole would be too big, or out of alignment? It would seem that gluing in the brass tube with epoxy would hold the wood to it without it moving, and thus cracking? Strange. I'll have to consider that, and I only have one Snakewood blank to work with.


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 4, 2012)

Very nice first attempts Barb, I really like them I have been purchasing all the tools I need to make pens for awhile now but just don't seem to be able to find the time to get started. I too thought it would be a good way to use up scraps.


----------



## EricJS (May 4, 2012)

BarbS said:


> arkie said:
> 
> 
> > Snakewood has a terrible reputation for splitting after the pen is complete. Consider drilling it, letting it sit for a month or two, then re-drilling it before you glue in the tubes.
> ...



Snakewood has a rep for splitting after the fact and so does ebony. A lot of the pros on the penturning site won't touch ebony anymore. Most everything else is OK. 

Of course anything left in sunlight or high heat will be subject to the same fate. When you sell or give away a pen people have to be reminded not to leave it on the dashboard of their car.:stop:


----------



## BarbS (May 4, 2012)

Snakewood has a rep for splitting after the fact and so does ebony. A lot of the pros on the penturning site won't touch ebony anymore. Most everything else is OK. 

Of course anything left in sunlight or high heat will be subject to the same fate. When you sell or give away a pen people have to be reminded not to leave it on the dashboard of their car.:stop:
[/quote]


Thank you for the tips! Being new at this, I can use all the advice I can get.


----------



## arkie (May 4, 2012)

BarbS said:


> arkie said:
> 
> 
> > Snakewood has a terrible reputation for splitting after the pen is complete. Consider drilling it, letting it sit for a month or two, then re-drilling it before you glue in the tubes.
> ...



Yes, the re-drilled holes will be a little out of round and out of line. You can absorb a lot more movement/alignment in the glue space than it takes to make some woods split. Same applies to ebony, but you didn't mention having any of that.

You can't really hold the wood against warping or shrinking with a metal tube glued in place. The wood moves because it shrinks. If it can't move, it will split trying.


----------



## Kevin (May 4, 2012)

That's not tip-toeing Barb that's busting down the door and proclaiming "I'm here dah-mitt!" 




I agree on the ebony. I got a block of Mun Ebony a few months ago and set it aside until I figure out what to do with it and a couple weeks ago noticed it had totally self-destructed, and it was supposed to be dry. It's a total loss I believe. A shame too because it was a looker.


----------



## BarbS (May 4, 2012)

Thanks, guys. I guess it's only "wood" after all, but handling an expensive blank wrongly still gives me the willies. I had no idea that the Snakewood is worth $15.00 (from Rockler) even as a little 3/4 x 3/4 single pen blank! sheesh. That shocks me. I'm getting too used to WoodBarter and free wood for the shipping price!


----------



## BarbS (May 4, 2012)

[/quote]

Yes, the re-drilled holes will be a little out of round and out of line. You can absorb a lot more movement/alignment in the glue space than it takes to make some woods split. Same applies to ebony, but you didn't mention having any of that.

You can't really hold the wood against warping or shrinking with a metal tube glued in place. The wood moves because it shrinks. If it can't move, it will split trying.
[/quote]

Okay, Arkie, I'll try it your way and drill the blank, let it sit, then re-drill it for use with the tube. I"ll just have to select a pen design like the Gatsby with double-bead features on each end to hide any gaps, hopefully! I appreciate the heads-up.


----------



## BarbS (May 7, 2012)

I've completed four new pens, two of the Gatsby Design, and two of the Vertex Design, from Hawaiian Koa, Apple and Apricot wood. I am Launched! :no dice. more please:

[attachment=5287]


----------



## BangleGuy (May 7, 2012)

Very nice Barb! Wow, you are jumping in! Oh, BTW I just bought a piece of Snakewood and I am doing a bit of 'strategery' as how to attack it for a bangle.

Thanks for the pics!


----------



## DKMD (May 7, 2012)

Nicely done!


----------



## JimH (May 30, 2012)

With the great work you are showing I think you can stop tipToeing.
You already have the hang of it.


----------



## davidgiul (May 30, 2012)

Kevin said:


> That's not tip-toeing Barb that's busting down the door and proclaiming "I'm here dah-mitt!"
> 
> 
> *
> ...


and no doubt pricey unless it was given to you for some of your great pychoanalysis(no sarcasm for once)


----------



## McBryde (Jun 14, 2012)

For it being your first finished out turned pieces, you did an amazing job. The finish is not to shiny and works perfectly with the kits you chose.
Great job!


----------



## BarbS (Jun 14, 2012)

Thanks!


----------

